

BlackBerry Phones Get Free Calls Over Wi-Fi - jdelsman
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/10/blackberry-phones-get-free-calls-over-wi-fi/

======
stephengillie
RIM is allowing basically VOIP calls over BBM for free.

